# 1994 Four Winds 5000?



## Buckeyepw (Dec 14, 2016)

Pat here. We live in Ohio and are planning on driving out to Vegas next week
We were going to rent a class C but thinking of buying instead.
I am looking at a 31 ft. 1994 Chevy 454 Four Winds tomorrow.
Looking for any and all advice when checking it out before possible purchase.
Thanks for any advice as have never had one.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 14, 2016)

Hello Pat.  I would not buy a 94 then start on a trip.  lot of things need to be checked.  Start with tires.  If they are over 6yr old they need to be replaced regardless of tread.  You can tell production date by code on tires.  Just goggle tire age.  Belts, hose and all systems need to be checked.  Nothing will ruin rving for you quicker than a breakdown.  Be sure your heating system is in good working as you will have cold weather this time of yr.  Look for signs of water damage and if you see some it will be worse than it looks.  If possible have a technician ck it out if you are not familiar with engines, transmissions ' brakes and such.  See if owner has service records if buying from individual. I would suggest several short trips first.  renting may be best in this situation. Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------

